# If you have a 5DIII and the Phottix Odins....



## V8Beast (Mar 29, 2012)

....could you please do a quick test for me? I'm about to order some Odins up, but maintaining high speed sync functionality is critical for my shooting needs. Some people have noticed that the PocketWizards will only sync up to 1/160 or 1/200. I'd like to know if the Odins can sync at 1/1000 shutter speeds or faster.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 30, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> ....could you please do a quick test for me? I'm about to order some Odins up, but maintaining high speed sync functionality is critical for my shooting needs. Some people have noticed that the PocketWizards will only sync up to 1/160 or 1/200. I'd like to know if the Odins can sync at 1/1000 shutter speeds or faster.



I'm definately giving this a go tonight when I get home, I'll let you know


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 30, 2012)

OMG its even better than I expected.

Elinchrom d-lite4 IT with odins will fire at 1/8000 sec and sync even full power!
not only that but 580ex2 will fire at 1/8000 sec with HSS turned off at full power
using the odin thats massive being able to fire 580's at full power at high shutter speeds increases the 
usage by orders of magnitudes.

even better than that can mix both together firing and syncing at anything up to 1/8000 sec
(as fast as the camera will go) very nice
i've only used the odins in on the 580s in ettl until now
the elinchroms i was driving with the skyports

so with the odins you can mix studio strobes and speedlights and sync at up to 1/8000 sec

I love these things


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 30, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> OMG its even better than I expected.
> 
> Elinchrom d-lite4 IT with odins will fire at 1/8000 sec and sync even full power!
> not only that but 580ex2 will fire at 1/8000 sec with HSS turned off at full power
> ...



How do you connect the odins to your elinchromes so they fire with the speedlights, and is it possible to have the 580s in ttl and in manual or is it just one or the other?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 30, 2012)

each odin reciever comes with 2 sync cables a pc sync to 3.5mm jack cable and a 3.5mm male to male cable
i just pluged the 3.5mm male to male cable into the odin reciever and the elinchrom and set the other reciever on the 580 it fires with ettl however the elinchrom is only ever going to be manual


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 30, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> not only that but 580ex2 will fire at 1/8000 sec with HSS turned off at full power
> using the odin thats massive being able to fire 580's at full power at high shutter speeds increases the
> usage by orders of magnitudes.



That's crazy. I don't even know how that's possible, as I didn't know it was possible to use HSS at full power, but I'm not complaining. I'm definitely going to pick up some Odins. 

Thanks for the great feedback my mate from down under


----------



## FocalFury (Apr 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> not only that but 580ex2 will fire at 1/8000 sec with HSS turned off at full power



How is this even possible? Is this a documented functionality of the Odin? I ask because even if you mount the 580exII directly on the camera you won't get full-power at 1/8000.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 4, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > not only that but 580ex2 will fire at 1/8000 sec with HSS turned off at full power
> ...



PW flexes do the same (but dont know about on the 5DIII)

Have been doing some still life with the 400 f/2.8 so needed the extra speed - just set the tv, dont touch the PW or 580s - just fire away.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 4, 2012)

FocalFury said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > not only that but 580ex2 will fire at 1/8000 sec with HSS turned off at full power
> ...


i'm guessing the odins have a built in time control of the release of the flash burst which is around 1/20,000 sec for the actual burst of light


----------

